# splashutils-1.5.4.3 compilieren schlägt fehl

## mattes

Hallo,

seit kurzem kann ich splashutils-1.5.4.3 nicht mehr compilieren:

(in revdep@rebuild seit update jpeg von 7 auf 8 )

```
fbsplashctl-daemon.o: In function `dcr_filter':

daemon.c:(.text+0x1e): undefined reference to `__isoc99_sscanf'

fbsplashctl-daemon.o: In function `daemon_start':

daemon.c:(.text+0xb28): undefined reference to `__isoc99_fscanf'

./.libs/libfbsplashrender.a(libfbsplashrender_la-libfbsplashrender.o): In function `fbsplashr_input_init':

libfbsplashrender.c:(.text+0x10c7): undefined reference to `__isoc99_fscanf'

libfbsplashrender.c:(.text+0x113a): undefined reference to `__isoc99_sscanf'

./.libs/libfbsplashrender.a(libfbsplashrender_la-common.o): In function `dev_create':

common.c:(.text+0x58e): undefined reference to `__isoc99_sscanf'

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.3/work/splashutils-1.5.4.3/src/.libs/libfbsplash.a(libfbsplash.o): In function `fbsplash_profile':

libfbsplash.c:(.text+0x5d): undefined reference to `__isoc99_fscanf'

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.3/work/splashutils-1.5.4.3/src/.libs/libfbsplash.a(libfbsplash.o): In function `fbsplash_check_daemon':

libfbsplash.c:(.text+0x558): undefined reference to `__isoc99_fscanf'

libfbsplash.c:(.text+0x5bb): undefined reference to `__isoc99_fscanf'

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.3/work/splashutils-1.5.4.3/src/.libs/libfbsplash.a(libfbsplash.o): In function `fbsplash_get_res':

libfbsplash.c:(.text+0xc45): undefined reference to `__isoc99_sscanf'

/usr/lib/libjpeg.a(jmemmgr.o): In function `jinit_memory_mgr':

(.text+0x587): undefined reference to `__isoc99_sscanf'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [fbsplashctl] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.3 failed:

 *   failed to build splashutils

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  48:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2950:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="${CC}" STRIP="true" || die "failed to build splashutils";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/media-gfx:splashutils-1.5.4.3:20100226-164110.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.3/work/splashutils-1.5.4.3'

```

`__isoc99_sscanf' hört sich nach glibc an. die ich in der stabilen Version 2.10.1-r1 verwende.

Ich weiß nicht so recht, was ich da tun kann.

Grüße

MattesLast edited by mattes on Fri Feb 26, 2010 9:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

 *Quote:*   

> seit kurzem kann ich splashutils-1.5.4.3 nicht mehr compilieren:
> 
> (in revdep@rebuild seit update jpeg von 7 auf 8 ) 

  Hehe "revdep@rebuild" gibt es meines Wissens so gar nicht... :Wink: 

Ist es evtl. möglich das du die postinstall Messages von "media-libs/jpeg" übersehen bzw nicht befolgt hast?

Ich hab die Message zZt leider nicht mehr parat, aber schau mal ob bei dir folgendes sauber durchläuft 

```
# revdep-rebuild --library libjpeg.so.62

und

# revdep-rebuild --library libjpeg.so.7
```

----------

## nikaya

Es gibt einen Bugreport, aber keine Lösung bisher:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=306217

----------

## ChrisJumper

Bei mir läuft es einwandfrei durch, sowohl bei dem x86 als auch dem x86_64 System. Vielleicht einfach revdep-rebuild laufen lassen?

Natürlich hab auch gerade das update auf jpeg-8 hinter mir.

```
 # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_II_X2_215_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 24 Feb 2010 18:00:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       3.4.6-r1, 4.1.2, 4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt ctype cups cxx dba dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd ethereal evo exif expat fam fastbuild firefox flac foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glut gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal howl iconv idn imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde lcms libg++ libnotify libwww mad memlimit mikmod mng modules motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png posix ppds pppd python qt qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session simplexml slang soap sockets spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcltk tcpd thunar tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xml xml2 xorg xsl xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```
 # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-zen6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-zen6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 24 Feb 2010 18:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.9-r2

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.5.4-r4, 2.6.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0_beta1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2, 4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests buildpkg distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=" "

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp1 mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntponly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1 type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis x264 xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions acpi alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Josef.95

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> Es gibt einen Bugreport, aber keine Lösung bisher:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=306217

 AFAIK ist der Bug Report vom Threadersteller  *Quote:*   

>   	 Reporter: Mattes ...

   :Wink: 

Hab es hier auch grad noch mal auf einem ~amd64 System getestet, es lässt sich einwandfrei bauen 

```
# eix splashutils

[I] media-gfx/splashutils

     Available versions:  1.5.4.3!t {fbcondecor gpm hardened +mng +png +truetype}

     Installed versions:  1.5.4.3!t(20:54:37 26.02.2010)(fbcondecor gpm mng png truetype -hardened)

     Homepage:            http://fbsplash.berlios.de

     Description:         Framebuffer splash utilities.
```

----------

## mattes

Hallo,

also revedp rebuild hab ich natürlich schon gemacht und ich meinte oben natürlich @preserved-rebuild  :Wink: 

inzwischen gibt es noch einen Thread dazu:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-816472.html

und früher gab es das auch schonmal:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-796110.html

auf zwei anderen System compiliert es bei mir auch ohne Probleme. 

Des weiteren habe ich zu dem Thema schon einige Suchen durchgeführt um zu verstehen woher das kommt, aber bislang auch ohne Erfolg.

```
# revdep-rebuild --library libjpeg.so.62

und

# revdep-rebuild --library libjpeg.so.7
```

blieb leider ebenso ohne Erfolg.

zum Glück handelt es sich hier auch nicht gerade um ein lebenswichtiges Programm aber ich würde schon gern verstehen was hier die Ursache ist.

----------

## mattes

Hallo,

also splashutils kann ich auch nicht von Hand compilieren. 

Im code wird das "ganz normale" sscanf verwendet, auch der Standardheader eingebunden.

Linken muss man da ja händisch garnichts, weil es zur Standard c-lib gehört. folgendes kleines Testprogramm:

```
#include <stdio.h>

int main(int argc, char *argv[])

{

        char buffer[11];

        printf("please type up to 10 chars:");

        scanf ("%s",&buffer[0]);

        printf("erg: %s\n",buffer);

}

```

lässt sich folglich mit 

```
gcc test-sscanf.c
```

 compilieren und dann auch starten. 

Nun frage ich mich, was kann da schieflaufen, dass der Linker im Fall von splashtuils "vergisst" die entsprechende lib zu linken?

----------

## mattes

ach quatsch das war ja scanf   :Embarassed: 

aber mit sscanfs gehts auch

```

#include <stdio.h>

int main(int argc, char *argv[]) 

{

  char text []="42";

  int i;

  sscanf (text,"%d",&i);

  printf ("%d\n",i);

  

  return 0;

}

```

----------

